# Off contact with water based inks



## culturdcustoms (Feb 13, 2018)

What is the correct amount of off contact needed for water based inks? I have heard none was needed for wb inks. Thanks in advance for feedback! Btw I have a Ryonet single color diy press.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

That may be more true for "regular" colors than for opaques. Opaques are thicker, more like Plastisol in consistency, so sort of "hang on" to the shirt when the screen is raised, which can roughen up the print. Better to use some off contact with opaques so the mesh breaks contact with the shirt as the squeegee passes.

The right amount depends on how tight your screens are. An 1/8" will no doubt work fine; tight screens might do with 1/16".

I print mostly opaque inks (Permaset Aqua SuperCover), but use the same setup for regular "translucent" WB too, just out of habit, more than anything.


----------

